# GEMS World Academy - questions



## vercingeto (Feb 8, 2012)

Good day,
we are moving to Dubai and have been offered a place for our 6y old son at GEMS World Academy.
What is your experience with the school, how is the teaching, any thing important to point out?
I understand GEMS WA is quite new and there may be limited people that have experienced it.
Any comment welcome.
Many thanks
Brendan


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

vercingeto said:


> Good day,
> we are moving to Dubai and have been offered a place for our 6y old son at GEMS World Academy.
> What is your experience with the school, how is the teaching, any thing important to point out?
> I understand GEMS WA is quite new and there may be limited people that have experienced it.
> ...


You can PM me. My son is in grade 2 and I teach in the secondary school.


----------



## Alsa (Feb 11, 2012)

Good Day, 
I am in the same situation, with a daughter currently in Year 2 in the British System and moving to Dubai this summer.
Our preference goes to Gems Wellington since it won't be a big change in the curriculum for our daughter. But Gems World academy sounds great too even if it is a new school. 
Any comment from people who have experienced those schools are welcome.
Many Thanks, 
Sharlie


----------



## vercingeto (Feb 8, 2012)

justlooking said:


> You can PM me. My son is in grade 2 and I teach in the secondary school.


thank you, I will PM you.


----------



## Nilufer (Jun 2, 2012)

*Gems world academy*



justlooking said:


> You can PM me. My son is in grade 2 and I teach in the secondary school.


Hi,

My name is Nilufer, I moved to Dubai in january my family will arrive end of July and my two kids had been offered a place in Gwa .my concern is about the location of the school i see that the high voltage lines are very close to the school .do you know whether school has got a paper stated that the voltage lines do not efect the children?i am reallythinking about these and appreciate your comments.

Thanks a lot


----------



## HoustonExpact (Dec 10, 2012)

I am new to expact forum therefore unable to PM. Can I get some information regarding education standards and environment of this school.


----------

